# AmStd FloWise Dual Flush



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Anybody install any of these pieces of crap? Model numbers here in Canada (may be different in the States) are:

3067316 - FloWise Dual Flush EL Bowl With Slow Close Seat
4035216 - FloWise Dual Flush Tank

Customer wanted a dual flush, so I decided to try one. I never want to see another of these idiot-designed things. Not so terribly badly made - just some really dumbass design decisions.

The bolts are in little "alcoves" in the side, which makes it nigh impossible to cut off the toilet bolts as well as not terribly easy to tighten properly. Also, if your bolt ends up a bit too close to the side of the "alcove" thingy then the cap won't fit without custom-butchering it to suit.

They come with an el-cheapo slow-close seat with really junky plastic bolts.

The fill valve has no trap fill tube, so the water level in the bowl is very low. I expect a complaint about that. There's a note about it being optional. The Fluidmaster has the nipple on it, but it's factory plugged. They don't supply the tube.

All in all I'm definitely NOT impressed. :no:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

A/S is living off it's name. They make everything offshore and are in a death spiral, circling the drain, as we type.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> A/S is living off it's name. They make everything offshore and are in a death spiral, circling the drain, as we type.


Eljer already threw in towel, but I think AS will be able to ride this out, they just need to integrate the European design into the products they offer with a little better efficiency, St. Thomas Creations makes some decent products, and AS owns it, and are trying to incorporate it into their mainstream line.


----------

